# So I have pigeon now - just checking in



## PiGiWiGi (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello everyone, thanks for looking.
I work for security as a technician and been already asked twice now "while u up there.." when using a skyjack to run cables in industrial areas, to remove pigeon nests as they **** on stock pallets beneath. The first time when there was a almost fully grown bird and another smaller pigeon looking at me curiously. The smaller bird wandered off down steel beam but the bigger one seem to be interested in me very much. I've taken him down with me and intended to release him elsewhere. Later I realized the bird never flown before. I looked up on internet few basics and kept him in large portable cage on porch I had for my lorikeet. When he started to feed himself seeds and started flapped his wings I've released him free and so he flapped around the porch but never really flown properly. The last day I saw him, he was sitting on a window sill, when big Kereru landed on near by tree to feed from berries on it. My pigeon zipped away, the first time really flying, circled my house couple of times and went towards the city. I believe he is fine now, it was very big and healthy looking bird.

Few weeks later, almost at the same place I've been asked to get rid of more nests on big sodium lamps under a canopy. There was a small pigeon again, much younger this time and I thought I'd save it again. On way home I went to the pet store, got more of the baby pigeon mix and big syringes from pharmacy. The bird grew fast, started feeding itself and trying to hover. So I've let it go free again and everything seem to be the same story all over again. Once I've made some loud noises near by and in corner of my eye I saw the pigeon taking off the roof gutter. Saw it circle house few times and leave the same way! I thought that's it then, feeling little sad and happy at the same time.

About 3 days later, I've been returning home from work early and the pigeon landed on my head when I was walking towards the house! She (I think it's a girl) stayed around ever since. I's been about 3 months now. I got old dove house from my friend's friend, refurbished it and installed in my front yard. Miss Pigi is a part of a family and she always amazes us with new tricks. The wild Kereru pigeons had a young one too and they been interested in each other - my pigeon joining him on the tree and the Kereru landing next to my pigeon on the roof. As far as I know both are not very usual behaviors for these birds. When the Kereru got older and bigger it seem to started to bully my bird and later just started ignoring it all together.

Here is a video of these two playing silly buggers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPt58NvCXYs

I take her to work with me every once in a while and let her go, the furthermost place was about 25km away and she always gets back in very short time. 

I am being amazed how smart and social the bird is!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow that's an amazing story. I watch your video,Ms.Pigi looks all tame and chillin'. Who woulda knew you would get a pet and a friend from a job that had to do with removing pigeon nests that's pretty cool dude. LOL and you're already training her to come home,that's wassup


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

wow! thats pretty cool. Imagine if they paired up. Where in NZ?


----------



## PiGiWiGi (Feb 23, 2013)

thepigeonkey said:


> wow! thats pretty cool. Imagine if they paired up. Where in NZ?


Hi mate I'm in Napier, up on a hill. I always wondered if that would work!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Funny, I used to live in Napier up on a hill when I was a kid. Napier tce.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk PiGiWiGi! Enjoy our site.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to PT .


----------



## PiGiWiGi (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello, just as a follow up.. the pigeon has laid an egg on ground behind my bedroom window last night. Should I leave it there? There is few cats around that could cause trouble...


----------



## PiGiWiGi (Feb 23, 2013)

thepigeonkey said:


> Funny, I used to live in Napier up on a hill when I was a kid. Napier tce.


small world, that's just one block away from here


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If there are cats there, then the pigeon isn't safe nesting there, and the babies wouldn't be safe either. I'd remove it.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Does she go into the dove cote and is it cat proof? You could try to make a nest in there for her? a bit of straw and a few small sticks. You could even try putting the egg up there.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

thats funny thats how you get into pigeons, they re so much fun


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice story - she's a sitting duck on the ground especially if cats are around , keep an eye out there is probably and most likely a second egg which will be laid by her , don't let her be on the ground... Build her a secure house where she's safe from preadtors if she's not using the dove house .


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Please keep her away from cats.


----------

